# Watter bottle/cage to fit my Small Niner



## csledd281 (Aug 21, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a water bottle and cage that they know will fit my Small Niner Jet9? I have an elite that is a side swipe but my 20oz polar insulated bottle gets caught at the top. Maybe I just need a different bottle, but I tried a camelbak bottle as well and same issue. They kind of fit but not really and I lost my Polar on the trail because of it.

I am considering this
Vincero Design Store

I don't mind spending the cash if it will work!

I do have a camelbak to wear but I use it for water and want the bottle for calories.


----------



## SloanKettering (Apr 2, 2010)

Have you thought about using a behind the seat cage? I have one rigged to the back of my seat with zip-ties. Gives it a cool, aero/tri look if you're into that. I also ride a small frame and struggle with this as I refuse to wear a camel-back while racing.


----------



## csledd281 (Aug 21, 2009)

I really don't want to move it to any other spot. I ordered the vincero design but its taking forever to get here


----------



## csledd281 (Aug 21, 2009)

Got it in today and it fits! I rode around in the driveway and was able to easily pull it off and on the magnet


----------

